# It's coming.....



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's coming sooner than later!!!!

I found this picture today. Had to share.. It made me so excited.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a beautiful site. I hope to atleast be salting in about 9 weeks. CANT WAITpayup


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

This time of year I am looking forward to winter. By early January I can't wait for it to end.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Amen to that Cet! Normally I hate to see winter go, but last year we got hammered in February (a couple 150 hour weeks each) and I could not wait for it to be over.

Hopefully this year is better than last.

Bossman


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Upper 40's here tonight and tomorrow night! I can't wait, hope it comes sooner rather than later.payup


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I guess the weather God's are predicting a bad late November and December because our lake is still in the high 70's.....can you say "lake effect".


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Brian Young;1067139 said:


> I guess the weather God's are predicting a bad late November and December because our lake is still in the high 70's.....can you say "lake effect".


HELL. YES! :redbounce


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I am more excited than I have ever been for this upcoming season.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

man that picture just made my day.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope it looks like that pictures every week this winter (gotta have some sleep time in there)


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

x2 with the pic making my day. the temperature around here is starting to drop to around 15 degrees some nights already! (thats 59 fahrenheit).. hopefully monday im gonna start makin up the plow brackets for the ranger,, cant wait for snow


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Man I can't wait I'm getting the plow out of storage at the end of the month to get ready


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh yea!!! Cant wait!!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think monday Im gonna finish mounting the plow to my truck


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

nice pic makes me happy to rember what snow looks like been one hell of a hot spring and summer!


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*32 over night*

Should be down to 32 tonight. Ready for snow. Not really but let it snow any way!!


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

just bought my first plow so im stoked for this winter. love that picture...its my new background on my computer


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

wdcs1;1067862 said:


> Should be down to 32 tonight. Ready for snow. Not really but let it snow any way!!


really? damn i wish it was like that here


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I cant wait. Last winter i bought a new plow and spreader. Paid them both off. SO this winter should be all profit.payuppayup I hope last winter in PA 90in is just a preview of whats to come this winter.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Another one of these would be fun!.....


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

heres some from a few years back


























and heres a video of driving through town after a huge storm

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=JeffsPicsFromL-Town262.mp4


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

fordzilla;1068220 said:


> really? damn i wish it was like that here


Yep made it down to 32 went to work turned on garden hose now water well very little then started blowing ice chunks.


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

just picked up my first plow yesterday... love the looks people gave me as i was driving around with it. one guy shook his head and i think i saw a middle finger lol


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

oh yeah!! ITs coming around fast!! ready for some powder!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

These are a couple of my favorites from Baltimore


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

thought i would add...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I will add some of mine. It cant come fast enough.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mackman, Every time I see your Ford ...It makes me think...

"Damn....that thing is sweet!"


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MileHigh;1069261 said:


> Mackman, Every time I see your Ford ...It makes me think...
> 
> "Damn....that thing is sweet!"


Thanks!!!! Thats what im shooting for.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

heres a couple more. Just for you milehigh.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mackman;1069268 said:


> Thanks!!!! Thats what im shooting for.


Bullseye.


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

Mackman;1069273 said:


> heres a couple more. Just for you milehigh.


put a cummins in that thing and it be one sweet truck! cant wait to get my dodge lookin as good as that ford and i rarely complement fords lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bryanR;1069290 said:


> put a cummins in that thing and it be one sweet truck! cant wait to get my dodge lookin as good as that ford and i rarely complement fords lol


LOL thanks. I would own a cummins but the problem is they wrap the cummins motor in junk lol.

So far knock on wood my 6.0 has not gave me one problem in 6 years and 58,000miles. Oh nevermind thats a lie. Had to take it back at like 10,000miles for an EGR vavle. Other then that its been trouble free.


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

Mackman;1069292 said:


> LOL thanks. I would own a cummins but the problem is they wrap the cummins motor in junk lol.
> 
> So far knock on wood my 6.0 has not gave me one problem in 6 years and 58,000miles. Oh nevermind thats a lie. Had to take it back at like 10,000miles for an EGR vavle. Other then that its been trouble free.


if they werent covered in rust it would be an awesome truck all around. after this winter i have a feeling that im going to be doing some serious work to get this truck in good shape again. might end up buying my neighbors truck and droppin the motor in that instead... frame is awsome no rust or anything.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mackman;1069292 said:


> LOL thanks. I would own a cummins but the problem is they wrap the cummins motor in junk lol.
> 
> So far knock on wood my 6.0 has not gave me one problem in 6 years and 58,000miles. Oh nevermind thats a lie. Had to take it back at like 10,000miles for an EGR vavle. Other then that its been trouble free.


Did you ever consider getting an EGR delete kit?

I need one..

I'm at 150k still on the original...same year as yours.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bryanR;1069303 said:


> if they werent covered in rust it would be an awesome truck all around. after this winter i have a feeling that im going to be doing some serious work to get this truck in good shape again. might end up buying my neighbors truck and droppin the motor in that instead... frame is awsome no rust or anything.


Yea all trucks have good and bads. But overall i perfer my ford. But rust will kill any truck.



MileHigh;1069307 said:


> Did you ever consider getting an EGR delete kit?
> 
> I need one..
> 
> I'm at 150k still on the original...same year as yours.


Maybe once my EGR takes a dump on me i will. But as long as things keep working its staying stock lol.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

03 6.0 here with 158k on her still running strong all stock except 2 bad ipc sensors and it needs new ball joints still on its originals needless to say ive been lucky knock on wood


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i can't wait either just painted the plow yesterday!!!!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't wait.. I've been staring at the plow all summer, I'm going to get it out and knock the dust off of it in the next few weeks.


----------

